# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  للأهمية لمن عندهم مرضى للكلة

## جنة الرضا

*تبرع رجل أعمال سعودي بدفع تكاليف 60 عملية زرع كلية في مستشفى سعودي وحتى الآن لم يستلم المستشفى إلا 4 حالات فإن كنت تعرف أي مصاب بالفشل الكلوي غير قادر على تكاليف العملية فدعه يتصل على الرقم التالي : 
مستشفى سعد التخصصي- الدمام هاتف: 0096638826666 تحويلة: 4143 
من فضلك انشر الرسالة فقد تنقذ حياة مريض. 
, وتذكر دائما ان الدال على الخير كفاعله*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مشكوره خيتو* 


*وربي يجزاه الف خير و جزاك * 


*الله يشفي جميع المرضى* 


*وربي يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## همسة ألم

*تشكري خيتو 

ربي يعطيك العافيه* 

*جزاك الله خيرا :)*

----------

